# Sulcata's very dry face



## Nicole edwards (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there anything I can put on rockys face to moisturize it? He gets two 30 minute soakings a day so I'm not sure why it's so dry. Here's a photo


----------



## Taylor T. (Mar 1, 2016)

Open or closed top enclosure? What is the humidity? If he lets you, putting coconut oil on his head might help.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 1, 2016)

My babies live in very humid nursery where humidity is over 80% most of the time, and their head scales still used to get dry at times. I put them under the fogger couple of times and now they just go there every time the fogger is on stretching their heads up towards the fogger outlet. It has helped tremendously with the dryness. Before this "spa treatment" I tried just to make a point of spraying mist on their head/neck and couple of times gently massaged coconut oil. My babies are tame and let me mess with their head/neck, arms and legs. I've been trying to get them used to being touched since they were tiny hatchlings. I totally get how it bothers you, though it's just cosmetic thing. I'm this same way


----------



## Nicole edwards (Mar 1, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> Open or closed top enclosure? What is the humidity? If he lets you, putting coconut oil on his head might help.



Humidity stays around 50% but varies some I will try the coconut oil


----------



## Pearly (Mar 1, 2016)

Nicole edwards said:


> Humidity stays around 50% but varies some I will try the coconut oil


Your baby's shell looks very nice and smooth which tells me you are giving her healthy environment. I'd try coconut oil very gently after a bath and mist the head and neck few times daily. Make this your quality time with your tort so both of you enjoy this interaction


----------



## Nicole edwards (Mar 1, 2016)

Pearly said:


> My babies live in very humid nursery where humidity is over 80% most of the time, and their head scales still used to get dry at times. I put them under the fogger couple of times and now they just go there every time the fogger is on stretching their heads up towards the fogger outlet. It has helped tremendously with the dryness. Before this "spa treatment" I tried just to make a point of spraying mist on their head/neck and couple of times gently massaged coconut oil. My babies are tame and let me mess with their head/neck, arms and legs. I've been trying to get them used to being touched since they were tiny hatchlings. I totally get how it bothers you, though it's just cosmetic thing. I'm this same way




Rocky is very comfortable with me touching his face and head so applying the coconut oil won't be a problem! What is a fogger exactly? He could use more humidity in his environment for sure.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 1, 2016)

Nicole edwards said:


> Rocky is very comfortable with me touching his face and head so applying the coconut oil won't be a problem! What is a fogger exactly? He could use more humidity in his environment for sure.


I was referring to Reptifogger which is what I use for added humidity. Many keepers use much cheeper room humidifiers I'm just not handy enough to figure out how to direct the available here humidifiers outlets into the enclosure so forked out 65$ for the one I have and loving it!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 1, 2016)

this is the one I have. There are many people here who don't like it and others who say they break down all the time. Mine has so far been working out great for us


----------



## ascott (Mar 1, 2016)

Nicole edwards said:


> Is there anything I can put on rockys face to moisturize it? He gets two 30 minute soakings a day so I'm not sure why it's so dry. Here's a photo
> View attachment 166484



What a lovely tortoise. Tortoise do not naturally sport a "wet" looking face/skin


----------



## Pearly (Mar 2, 2016)

see how dry his head is after 4 weeks outside on his own? It will get better in time with daily soaks, humidifier and I'll do coconut oil massage this weekend. That will probably make the biggest difference


----------



## DPtortiose (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what is meant with a 'dry' skin, could someone explain this to me? The tortoises in the pictures look perfectly normal to me. I'm not sure why you would mess with an perfectly healthy skin.


----------

